# which size saw to pick-21"or 30"?



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

Just learning marquetry. want to do some marquetry on a cabinet door and blanket chest. I perceive, that the longest portion would be 24 inches long x 18 inches wide. I'm going to buy an Excaliber saw,so which size? it's not a matter of price; just the right saw to cover all uses. But if a 21 inch would do, then i'll save $200.00 bucks. So guy's; tell me which way to go!


----------



## Loco (Aug 11, 2013)

Sooner or later you'll kick yourself for not getting the 30 just as many buy a 14" bandsaw and are kicking themselves a couple of years later. In metalwork it's welders" all I need is 180 amp"........until a guy shows up and wants you to build a dozer trailer.Mot&^ F*/>k. I shoulda bough the 250a for $300 more !


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

If you want a scroll saw for general scrolling, get the bigger one. It will come in handy if not now, then later.

If marquetry is what you really want to pursue then consider a chevalet. I bought a scroll saw to do marquetry and since I built my chevy it gathers dust. The chevalet is well covered in the chevalet clubhouse


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

thanks for the input to loco and paul


----------

